# Rambler Crane Series B9 Robot



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Not sure if I posted this guy before, but this is the Lost in Space Robot from the movie. I called him the Rambler Crane B9 because in the movie, Professor Robinson says that the robots on the newer ship are Rambler Crane series and I used the regular B9 from the original TV series name for Robot. I decided to make him in an Alien landscape. Plus I wanted him to have a bit of a better look then the original box kit, so I opened his fingers on one hand, added Wiring inside his head, and tilted his head as if he is looking towards what he is about to shoot at. If I did post him before, I apologize. Can't remember if I did. In this shot, you can’t see it, but on the web page, you will see I have a spider alien sneaking up behind him. Got that from one of my kid’s toy action figure sets.
You can see more pictures at 
http://www.freewebs.com/tholian/robot.html.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That's a really nice looking finish on that model. I'm not sure what it looks like in person but it certainly photographs well. Nice job!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Danger,Will Robinson,Danger!

Very good!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> That's a really nice looking finish on that model. I'm not sure what it looks like in person but it certainly photographs well. Nice job!


I decided to give it a Dull Coat. Looks more realistic with the Dull coat than being shiney. The last show, I put a lot weathering powders on him to make him look dirty. I know I showed a picture of him with the other models in the Sister Ships Thread, You can see the weathering powders ok in that Picture. :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Excellent work Tholian! The flat dull coat finish really works well, and makes it look less like a toy.

BTW, am I the only builder who feels AMT missed the boat by not including alternate parts to build the robot as it appeared at the end of the film?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Excellent work Tholian! The flat dull coat finish really works well, and makes it look less like a toy.
> 
> BTW, am I the only builder who feels AMT missed the boat by not including alternate parts to build the robot as it appeared at the end of the film?


I was looking on e-bay, and the kit sells pretty cheap. I know it didn't do well, but I have had the idea of doing a kit bash of the Robot that is featured later in the film like you talk about. Someday i may get another kit and see what i can do. It will be task for sure. :wave:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

If Will could do it you should be able to too.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Very nice indeed! Excellent work! Now I've got to try and get one of these kits!

I may be in the minority but I really liked the robot and ship designs from that movie. Cool!

Huzz


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

terryr said:


> If Will could do it you should be able to too.


"Mom always said I should make new friends." :lol: 

Excellent job! I've had one in the box for years. Looking at yours, it gives me inspiration to build mine!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Most impressive! I think you're right about the end of film version that should have been included as an option. 

I've been tinkering with the idea of taking the toy of the end of film version and putting an original series torso on him from the PL kit, painting him yellow and putting CAT on the side.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Very nice indeed! Excellent work! Now I've got to try and get one of these kits!
> 
> I may be in the minority but I really liked the robot and ship designs from that movie. Cool!
> 
> Huzz


 I liked the Robot, but I wasn't a big fan of the ship. Think they could have done it better. I know the original version was turned down because the Fans wanted something close to the TV version. But I still say Ekkkk. I did the Ship, and it is the only model I ever sold. Had no interest after building it.




PerfesserCoffee said:


> Most impressive! I think you're right about the end of film version that should have been included as an option.
> 
> I've been tinkering with the idea of taking the toy of the end of film version and putting an original series torso on him from the PL kit, painting him yellow and putting CAT on the side.


That is an awesome idea. At the club i belong to, one of the awards is the Humor award. and it is for the best Humorous piece built. Sounds like a good idea. LOL :jest:


----------

